# Externe HDD tickt - was tun ?



## Knosmag (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und wünsche mir, dass ihr mich gut behandelt : P
So dann fang ich gleich mal an:
Das Problem ist, dass ich eine externe Festplatte an meinen Rechner angeschlossen habe und sie nach ca. 3 Stunden angefangen hat zu ticken bzw. komische Geräusche von sich zu geben. Das habe ich zuerst nicht gemerkt, weil ich fett Musik gehört habe (Hans Zimmer - Time [Instrumental Core Remix](hört euch das an #O,o)). Das sollten aber ca. 2 Minuten gewesen sein, bis ich das dann anschließend bemerkt hatte. Sie wurde aufeinmal rausgeworfen und ich gleich Headset ab und geguckt.. Dann habe ich ebene das "Ticken" vernommen. Danach wurde sie wieder kurz erkannt und gleich wieder geworfen.. An der Stelle habe ich mir in die Hosen geschissen und sie rausgezogen (Hardware sicher entfernen ging nicht, die sie nicht erkannt wurde.)
Nun die Frage: Da die Festplatte erst ca. 2 minuten getickt hat, ist da noch etwas zu machen ? Und was soll ich tun, gibts Möglichkeiten in meinem Fall ?
Festplatte: HDD 300 GB von inteso, die billige (http://www.amazon.de/Intenso-Statio...371221890&sr=8-11&keywords=intenso+festplatte)
Danke im voraus!

MfG 
KnO3/S/Mg = BKS


----------



## Heretic (14. Juni 2013)

Was heißt den Sie Tickt ?

Würdest du das eher als Ticken oder als Kratzen bezeichnen ?

Das ist bei HHD immer so eine Sache. Meist erwischt es den Lese/schreibkopf der dann nicht mehr richtig reagiert.


----------



## Knosmag (14. Juni 2013)

Naja, wie eben eine Uhr.. Kein Kratzen!
Ich will auch nicht ausprobieren, ob die noch funktioniert.. Will erstaml abwarten auf Antworten undso !
Btw. gibts sowas wie nen Danke bzw. Like Button : P ?


----------



## FKY2000 (14. Juni 2013)

Knosmag schrieb:


> Naja, wie eben eine Uhr.. Kein Kratzen!
> Ich will auch nicht ausprobieren, ob die noch funktioniert.. Will erstaml abwarten auf Antworten undso !
> Btw. gibts sowas wie nen Danke bzw. Like Button : P ?


 
"Like Button" = "Gefällt mir" (=unten rechts an jedem Post, geht aber nicht über die PCGH-"App")

Na klar, stöpsel das Teil ein und gucke ob die Platte funktioniert und/oder wieder "tickt" ... da kann nichts weiteres kaputt gehen prinzipiell.
Das "ticken" sollte ja aus der Plattenmechanik kommen, ist natürlich nicht normal und kann auf einen Defekt/baldigen Totalausfall hindeuten

Möglichkeiten

a) Die Platte mal mit "Crystal Disk Mark" auf etwaige Fehler prüfen. Denke aber, Du musst die Platte dafür aus dem externen Gehäuse ausbauen und ins System hängen.

b) Da wir hier über eine (vermutl. ältere) recht kleine und bescheidene 300GB Platte reden, würde ich Dir eher folgendes vorschlagen: 
Kauf Dir eine neue/zeitgemäße externe Festplatte (Stichwort USB 3.0), "kosten doch nicht die Welt" ... beim Saturn/Media-Markt kriegst die Dinger doch vom "Wühltisch".
Die Daten d. alten Platte kopierste dann rüber.


----------



## The_Trasher (14. Juni 2013)

Ich würde mir erstmal meine wichtigsten Daten safen, nicht das da was kaputt geht... (Ich mache das auf USB, da passen aber auch 128 GB drauf)


----------



## Bloodrush (14. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht solltest du lieber ein BOMBENRÄUMKOMMANDO !!! holen, wenn die Festplatte tickt.  Wegwerfen ist prinzipiell auch ne gute Idee, hört sich stark nach einem Defekt der Platte an.


----------



## Yassen (14. Juni 2013)

jep die scheint den geist aufzugeben. aber bevor wir hier was machen sichere die daten dann schauts du weiter


----------



## Knosmag (14. Juni 2013)

Ok, danke an alle !
Werde es nochmal ausprobieren und die Daten sichern.. Die war halt randvoll mit Sicherheitskopien der PS3 Spiele die ich hab..
Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist: Ich habe 2 Festplatten gleichzeitig an je einem USB-Port hängen lassen.. Die "tickende" arbeitete nicht aber die andere.. Lag es vielleicht an der Stromversorgung, ich meine ne Festplatte zieht glaube ich 5 Volt.. Hat das etwas damit zu tun, vllt. brauchte die ja eine Extra Spannungsquelle.. Naja falls ihr noch Ideen bzgl. des Problems habt, bitte meldet euch 
danke !
PS: Ich gebe jedem ein "Gefällt mir" der hier etwas sinnvolles schreibt *Logik ftw xD
MfG
Kaliumnitrat/Schwefel/Magnesium (ich bevorzuge aber Kaliumperchlorat/Aluminium!)
[Ihr denkt euch bestimmt "Oh man ist der geisteskrank!"]


----------



## Heretic (14. Juni 2013)

Ne also , wenn zuviel Strom vom USB Hub angefordert wird als möglich ,
dann folgt es meist eher zu:
-Schutzabschaltung 
-Stehenbleiben der HDD´s da nicht genug saft
-Fehlermeldung 

das ne HDD dadurch kaput geht halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich. Der Lesekopf hat eigendlich ne Sicherung die verhindert das es schäden gibt , wenn der Strom weg ist.
KANN zwar der Grund gewesen sein. aber wie gesagt da wird höchstwahrscheinlich was anderes Schuld gewesen sein.

Daten sichern und HDD neukauf scheint wohl der sicherste weg zu sien.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Knosmag (14. Juni 2013)

Jo, denke ich auch !


----------



## Knosmag (14. Juni 2013)

Die war auch schon so 3 Jahre mindestens alt..
//Sorry wegen doppelpost lol


----------



## The_Trasher (14. Juni 2013)

Knosmag schrieb:


> Die war auch schon so 3 Jahre mindestens alt..l


 
Naja, das ist für gute Festplatten normal kein Problem. Meine zwei Seagate laufen seit 2008 ohne Probleme. 
Die einschlägigen Marken (WD, Seagate sind eigentlich durch die Bank in Ordnung, Ausnahmen gibt's natürlich immer). 

Wenn genug Budget vorhanden ist wäre auch ein SSD - only System möglich


----------



## Knosmag (14. Juni 2013)

Also für 40 Euro kann man nicht viel erwarten ! 
Jo, SDD hat natürlich seinen Preis 
Noch eine Frage und zwar was ist der Unterschied zwischen USB 2.0 und 3.0 ? einfach schneller ?
Danke!


----------



## The_Trasher (14. Juni 2013)

Naja eine hat damals ca. 60€ gekostet (ist eine 500Gb Platte), also auch nicht die Welt.
USB 3.0 ist gegenüber USB 2.0 bis zu 10-mal so schnell


----------



## Heretic (14. Juni 2013)

natürlich vorrausgesetzt du hast nen USB3 anschluss. Aber selbst wenn nicht ist USB 3 an nem USB 2 anschluss meist immer noch einen Ticken schneller. 
Daher würde ich auch , wenn möglich keine USB2 sachen mehr kaufne und auf USB 3 umsteigen.


----------



## Knosmag (14. Juni 2013)

Ok, gleich mal gucken wie teuer die sind 
weil 10 mal schneller ist natürlich ein Argument! 
Und ja ich hab zum Glück auch eine USB3 Buchse 

//32 GB USB 3.0 - 20 Euro: Das lohnt sich !


----------



## The_Trasher (14. Juni 2013)

Schau dir aber die Kopier- und Lesezeiten an, die schwanken doch teils deutlich.


----------



## Knosmag (14. Juni 2013)

Hast du ein Link zufällig ? Würde mich mal interessieren !
Btw. Ich sehe gerade bei Amazon, dass es 3.0 Hubs gibt.. Funktionieren da auch 2.0er Sticks? Und macht das was bei der Geschwindigkeit ? Oder nur langsamer, da es ein Hub ist ?
Danke !


----------



## Yassen (14. Juni 2013)

Knosmag schrieb:


> Hast du ein Link zufällig ? Würde mich mal interessieren !
> Btw. Ich sehe gerade bei Amazon, dass es 3.0 Hubs gibt.. Funktionieren da auch 2.0er Sticks? Und macht das was bei der Geschwindigkeit ? Oder nur langsamer, da es ein Hub ist ?
> Danke !


 
Ja usb 3.0 ist abwärts kompitabel
Nein es macht nciht an dem Tempo nur das sich die lesitung des usb ports auf die port am hub aufteilt


----------



## Knosmag (15. Juni 2013)

Ok
Noch ne Frage  
Wie viel GB hat nur Win 7 Ultimate ? Also wirklich nur das System, weil ich Windows neu aufsetzen wollte..


----------



## Bloodrush (15. Juni 2013)

Unterschied von

USB 2.0 Übertragungsrate 480 Mbit/s

zu

USB 3.0 Übertragungsrate 5000 Mbit/s


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2013)

Knosmag schrieb:


> Ok
> Noch ne Frage
> Wie viel GB hat nur Win 7 Ultimate ? Also wirklich nur das System, weil ich Windows neu aufsetzen wollte..


 
Rechne mal so mit 20-25GB. Bei mir sinds momentan 21GB aber das System läuft auch schon 2-3 Monate vielleicht war es direkt nach dem Setup weniger.


----------



## Knosmag (15. Juni 2013)

Cool, nice danke euch !


----------



## Heretic (15. Juni 2013)

Jup so zwischen 20 und 23 GB je nach Laufzeit.

Wunder dich aber nicht , dass nach der installation mehr weg ist.

Pagefile und Hiberfile sind dann höchstwahrscheinlich wieder aktiv und ziehen sich jeweils Platz in große des Rams !


----------



## Knosmag (15. Juni 2013)

Ok, reicht es wenn 50 Gb für eine eigene Partition für das System erstelle ? Also nur für Windows.. Programme usw. woanders..


----------



## Heretic (15. Juni 2013)

Also so gesehen könnte es klappen.

Bedenke aber , das es immer mal wieder sachen gibt , die nur auf C installierbar sind bzw nur dort ordnungsgemäß laufen.
Außerdem , sobalt du irgendwas aufn Desktop legt ist das ja auf "C" , auch die standart downloads usw.

Ich persöhnlich daher bei meienr 256GB SSD so gefahren.
66GB "C" und der Rest "D" . So kann ich auch mal was aufn Desktop machen ohne das gleich kommt "ist voll".

Das hat bei mir bisher immer ganz gut geklapt.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Knosmag (15. Juni 2013)

Ah, ok !
Stimmt.. Danke


----------



## Knosmag (16. Juni 2013)

Angeschlossen und tickt anscheinend nicht mehr.. Wurde gleich erkannt und kopiert die fast 200Gb auf den PC.. Hoffentlich schafft sie das #o.o
Wünscht mir Glück!


----------



## keinnick (16. Juni 2013)

Du musst ihr laut zurufen: "Lauf Forrest, lauf!"


----------



## Knosmag (16. Juni 2013)

Haha ja :'D


----------



## Knosmag (16. Juni 2013)

Fazit: Scheint, als ob die HDD noch funktioniert.. Daten erfolgreich kopiert und so.. Wahrscheinlich habe ich einfach zu viel geraucht 
Danke nochmal an alle!
MfG
KnO3SMg! Quatsch, Knosmag oderso lol


----------

